# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Pocket fishing tackle

## flatlander88

I hope this is the place for this post. This is my first post, besides my intro, but I was hoping to start contributing to the site. I've already learned a great deal from here. So here goes. 

When backpacking or just out and about I always carry one of those thin travel medicine bottles. I wrap my fishing line around it and put weights, hooks, and swivels inside. All my fishing tackle is small or trout sized so I can fit several of each tackle in the bottle. 

In my personal opinion it's better to carry smaller sized tackle rather than larger tackle because one is more prepared for any type of fish. Plus one can fit more equipment into a smaller space. The fishing line I use is actually a 15lb spider wire form Walmart. It's tough and has a small enough diameter to tie the smaller tackle onto. 

Well there you are, hope this wasn't covered already.

----------


## welderguy

Flatlander, thanks for posting your views on a fishing kit, But if you use the search feature you will find a few threads on the subject.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I love using spider-wire and Trilene fire line. I use the 25lb test that is the size of 8lb monofilament line. I can honestly say I've never lost a lure using that line.
I have a hip pouch type thing I use to carry tackle when wading. Lots of pockets and accessory clips, etc. There are a wide range of fish that we go after, so I carry a wider range of tackle, but I like your idea.
Good first post FL. Thanks for the ideas!

----------


## crashdive123

Good post Flatlander88.  Thanks.

----------


## scabbyota

I keep two small hooks and spider-wire in my leatherman case and carry it every where I go.

----------


## Rick

And pictures. We love pictures. In fact, we don't understand most words so pictures really help.

----------


## flatlander88

Here is a pic of my little tackle. What I think is nice about this set up is that I will fit into a pocket or anywhere in a backpack. 

Flatlander

----------


## your_comforting_company

just curious, do you prefer the Mustad hooks to Tru-turn?
Tru-turns are all I use unless it's a treble or jig-head.
Which raises another question.. There's enough room in there for a few different colors of jig bodies. Have you considered adding jig heads and a few plastic bodies to that kit?

----------


## flatlander88

I do not really have a strong preference either way on the hooks. To be honest I never have given jig heads or lure any thought. My particular kit was designed to be lightweight, small, and used only in an emergency. I figured that with out a pole it would be hard to do much fishing other than bait and hook right off the bank. 

I like the idea of have more options; I may experiment with the jig idea a little bit. 

Thanks

----------


## Sourdough

I went to Seward, AK. Saturday for a joyride. Seward this time of year is a nearly abandoned fishing village, and they have the most awesome marine/hardware/fishing supply stores in Alaska. Now I have always felt the water systems were the most consistent, sustainable, longterm survival food supply methodology. 

So.........yes, I went crazy and bought about $400.00 worth of fishing supplies. Now fishing stuff does not excite me even the smallest amount, so as a reward for my forward planning, I gifted myself a Victorinox 54836 (DUEL Pro red DD Box)......... :Smile:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> In my personal opinion it's better to carry smaller sized tackle rather than larger tackle because one is more prepared for any type of fish.


That does not make sense. You have it backwards. Small gear does not attract big fish but small fish will be attracted to larger bait the trick is to get them hooked. Trailing hooks will snag all kinds of small fish when setting hook. I have a lot more trouble keeping small fish (bait stealers) off my hook than I do catching big fish on small gear. Even within the same species fish size can vary greatly. I can usually limit out like in this case. I will keep the first couple of small fish to make sure I have something to show for the trip but after that I go for the poundage. For size reference these are sitting on a 4 foot sheet of insulation.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Tackle is light except for lead weights so I would suggest more tackle to catch a larger variety of fish. I can catch most anything you can reach from the bank of a river, lake or beach with this small assortment. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have said it before that fishing gear is specific to the species. It is also specific to structure. The following gear is for catching just Halibut but adaptable to different structure I find them in.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I make up a lot of my own rigs on 400 pound leader for Halibut. 15 pound spider wire just won't cut it. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You also need to concern yourself with hooks. There are several styles for different uses. I'm not even satisfied with factory hooks when fishing hardmouth species. Factory hooks are pointed but round. I sharpen 3 edges into the side to sink in thier mouths better.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I think it rather nieve for people to think they will be able to feed themselves with most pocket kits I have seen. It's not that you can't catch a fish it is just that they are so limited in the type and structure they can fish you'll never be able to reliably feed yourself that way. I know from experience how much gear I need to catch enough fish feed myself and have even made preparations to feed several dozen families with this pile of gear.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I know I would have a hell of a time catching fish in sufficient quantity to make it worth while with most pocket gear I have seen. Oh wait, nevermind, I just remembered "that's why they call it fishing and not catching".

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

If you want to get serious about survival learn to knit fishing nets and learn how to use various types and methods and all you need will fit in your pocket.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You can make anything you need, any mesh size, any shape, any size for any fish. I would have typed in instructions but I figure somebody will just do a search and post a link to more info than I would provide just wanted to show it is not rocket science or brain surgery.

----------


## flatlander88

The only thing that I would say in response to the larger fishing gear is that my kit has to fit within a mid sized day pack for hiking in Colorado. Secondly, would be the type of fish I have here versus the type you have there. 

My mind set in this case is that all fish start off small, hence there will always be small fish. Finally, like I had stated earlier since I do not carry a pole I can only fish within a 20 feet or so from the bank.

I am not arguing that I am right but this was my mentality behind my kit. 
I will always consider new ideas so thanks for sharing. 
Flatlander

----------


## your_comforting_company

flatlander, I've made suitable fishing poles from saplings.

Net tying is one of the things on my list to learn. If you can make a net, you can make a hammock too. Just gotta get me and BIL on the same schedule lol. He knows how, I just haven't had time to spend with him learning to do it.

----------


## Rick

That's why if I were in a true survival situation a weir would be first on my list of options. As would a spear and minnow fishing like on Erun's video. 

I carry a couple of small fishing kits that could be used for survival but is more for advantage fishing while out hiking or backpacking. 

I guess I should also mention the Cuban YoYo since I've never seen it mentioned on here. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As you can see, one side is beveled to allow the line to be deployed. 

I like your instructional AS and I think for spawning fish especially, taking the time to make a net makes sense. Salmon, char, and trout are generally larger than the survival fish we would be looking for. Something about the size of smelt is what we have. Bluegill, crappie, bass and catfish would be the primary targets I guess along with crawdads. While a weir would be successful in capturing any and all of these. A net would have to be be a pretty small size to take them.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

It still does not make sense to me. Even if all you want to catch is small fish and you don't want to catch a lot of them in a net why not carry some more tackle. I keep my small fish tackle in a separate double sided box about the size of a soap dish and have all I would want to catch small fish for a life time. It's so small why not carry more of it. I don't keep it with survival gear because I don't think its practical for survival but when I just want to have some fun... 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## flatlander88

Alaskan Survivalist, I really think the difference lies mainly on the length of stay. My kit that I have put together would only serve in a worst case scenario in the Colorado Rockies. I usually hike with only a 1500 cubic inch pack for my day hikes and a 5000 cubic inch pack for overnighters. This leaves little extra room in my pack but most importantly I have to consider the weight of the pack. Without going into too much detail, if I were ever to be caught in a storm or get lost in the Colorado Mountains I would expect my longest stay to be only a few days. 

I always leave a trip itinerary with my wife and family. If for some reason I don’t return or make contact by a certain time or day, she is to call the rangers. My job at this time is to be found. 

With that said, if I was to take a trip into a denser and unpopulated area, my pack would consist of more equipment and actually be heavier than normal. This is what I really like about the last post of yours. Honestly, I never really have put too much more thought into more fishing equipment. A small box with multi-sizes and multi-tackle would be very much suited for longer more desolate hikes.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I like hiking too, especially since I got into ultra light gear. The first thing I learned was things can so light they may no longer perform there intended tasks. The most expensive lesson was when I purchased a scandium framed 44 magnum for 850 dollars. It weighed about the same as a water pistol but was brutal to shoot and I could not hit anything with it and even as light as it was to carry was not worth carrying. Sometimes you only know by using it to know what to expect. You may want to carry more or not carry it at all and just bring a can of sardines for a weekend trip. I recommend using anything you plan to count on in an emergency to know you can. You are on the right track counting every ounce just be sure to balance that with practical usefulness. Everything in my pack has to earn its place there.

----------


## rebel

Didja ever make a net without the doodads?  I done learnt it in the navy.   MMmmm, works good.  Just some para -cord and knots.

----------


## Geronimo!

FLatlander, 

Have you caught anything with your kit? As long as it works for you, that's the important thing. I see your point with maintaining a light pack. However, AS wants you to increase your success rate with more lures. Maybe going for a test drive with your kit and seeing what works and what doesn't would be a good starting point to see if you should incorporate some larger lures.

I have never bothered to carry survival fishing gear. At a certain point, you goal is to get discovered and in the midwest, where the population is much denser, it's not that hard to find a road, city, or people in general. Shawnee national for example has towns and roads running through it I could hike to. The human body can go for three weeks without food and I reckon in three days I could trek between 20-30 miles due south or north (in midwestern prairie) and at least find a road or place humans would be. It would be an uncomfortable three days, but IMO the goal is discovery, not comfort.  I imagine if you're spending as much as a week in the Rockies, you could ultimately make your way to a road or station with a map, a compass, and a hefty dose of determination.

----------


## flatlander88

Geronimo, 

I do agree with you about the Midwest. I haven't used my kit but I have fished plenty in these areas to know that a hook, weight, swivel, and a dug up worm will catch many fish. I don't think that it would take any special practice to drop my line off of a bank. 


I suppose my kit would not really make a great survival kit, based on the posts so far. I guess I thought that it was suitable for the areas I frequent the most, but like I said before, I do intend to look my options over and perhaps reassemble a little bit larger kit with a few more items. 

Flatlander

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Didja ever make a net without the doodads?  I done learnt it in the navy.   MMmmm, works good.  Just some para -cord and knots.


A guage is just something to set the size of mesh but it can be done without it just won't be as consistent and since I can use any stick to do it I will stick with that doodad. It's much the same with the needle. It is just a way to thread a lot of string through the knot and could be done just feeding the whole spool through knot but again I would make one from a stick if I did not have a needle. With a needle it takes me about 5 seconds to set each mesh but I would not be helpless without it, it would just take longer.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I'm in a much different location but it looked like good kit to me. add any old sapling and down here I've had much success using not much more than what you have. I can post pics of a nice mess of catfish we cooked on a rock again that we caught with a basic kit like that. Frogs and crickets were bait. I just thought with the compact size of things like jig heads and plastic bodies you might save a little time and energy not having to get bait (if they'll bite plastics). IMO it's a good kit that wouldn't need much else in it unless you intend to stay much longer.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

This kit will not hold much bait in any kind of current so that limts you to top water and still water fishing. Without pole casting to work larger areas sets further limits. I fish all kinds of fish in all kinds of water but target gear and technique to the fish I'm going after. One size does not fit all. My experience is in Alaskan waters but when he says Rockies I'm thinking ther water has some current to it and the most likely species trout. Fly fishing gear is ultra light and probably best suited for what he wants. Single salmon eggs on a thin leader work well for most trout around here. I use a single bead as an atractor and a trailing hook. For me it's all about getting the job done and trailing hooks will catch many fish that don't bite but just check out bait. But he's not really talking about survival just a weekend outing so it really does not matter. The most common question when people see you catching fish is "What are you using?".

----------


## Fisherman Dylan

I like to always the motto " You can catch a big fish on a small hook, but you cannot catch a small fish on a big hook." I prefer to use small hooks so I can catch anything that bites.

----------


## Sarge47

Carbide works for me!   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I like to always the motto " You can catch a big fish on a small hook, but you cannot catch a small fish on a big hook." I prefer to use small hooks so I can catch anything that bites.


Small hooks fold out straight on big fish. Where do you get this stuff? I keep mentioning trailing hooks, even if fish are to small to swallow bait the trailing hook snags them.

----------


## Sarge47

> Small hooks fold out straight on big fish. Where do you get this stuff? I keep mentioning trailing hooks, even if fish are to small to swallow bait the trailing hook snags them.


The young man is quoting something he's obviously read somewhere.  Ron Hood teaches that as well, I believe.  

_ATTN. RANGER DYLAN DUDE!_  Remember, where your geographic location is what dictates the method that you will use.   :Cool2:

----------


## randyt

AS, nice post on the net tying. i'm curious what kind of twine do you recommend for a net like that?

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> AS, nice post on the net tying. i'm curious what kind of twine do you recommend for a net like that?


Generally I use nylon thats been treated to resist water but I have used mono filament for survival type net because it is invisable it the water. Nets are illegal or when used heavily regulated because they are so effective. Even up here if monofilament is used it must be 6 strand to be legal. A real distinction needs to be made between survival and sport fishing. Knot holding ability is a function that needs be considered as with most fishing line.

----------


## randyt

thanks for the info, around here gill nets are regulated too, pretty much must be a native american to use. i was just curious for information sakes.

----------


## Fisherman Dylan

True sarge true my bad forgot bout that haha :P

----------

